# A few tiny white dots some times



## LOIBLB (May 10, 2017)

A time or two I have very small white dots show in my ca finish.
They are not all that easy to spot in building the pens. What may be doing this? I did not even see any till I was taking this photo propped with some sand bass lures.
Thanks


----------



## Terredax (May 10, 2017)

Sanding dust entering pin holes can cause that.
Or could it be the CA clouding?


----------



## studioseven (May 10, 2017)

I've experienced the same white spots.  After sanding I always wipe my blank off with denatured alcohol.  I would have thought that would remove any sanding residue.  However lately I have been wondering if possibly I have some dust on my hands that fell on the blank while applying the ca.  I haven't had any of these spots in quite awhile.

Seven


----------



## campzeke (May 10, 2017)

I have had this problem too. For me it shows up on dark woods with tiny open pores. It seems to show up when I am in a hurry and don't pay attention to the tiny pores that remain on the blank after applying the CA and polish the blank. BOOM! White specks. The PlasticX polish (or whatever type you use) gets embedded in the pores and shows up as white specks. I had this happen on a Cocobolo pen I was working on yesterday. For me, the only solution was to completely sand the finish off and start over. To prevent a repeat problem, I applied a coat of thin CA after wiping the blank down with Acetone then sanded the blank again with a piece of 400 grit and a few drops of medium CA. Needless to say this created a slurry of sanding dust and CA that left a sweet mess on the blank BUT it filled the pores. after sanding the blank smooth again I applied a CA finish and polished with NO white specs. This is the first time I tried this but it seems to have worked. I have to make another Cocobolo pen and plan to try this method again. I would be interested to see what other have to say about this problem and or my solution.


----------



## wouldentu2? (May 10, 2017)

Sanding dust in small pits, due to not quite enough coats of CA before you sand.


----------



## sbwertz (May 15, 2017)

I've had the white polish make small white spots if there are any open pores in the wood.  As a result, if the wood has an open grain, or if there is stone inlay that may not be absolutely perfect, I don't use the plastic polish.  Instead, after I put on the last coat of CA I go back through all nine micromesh grits.  It brings up a nice shine without any little white spots.


----------



## leehljp (May 16, 2017)

There several reasons that can cause it and two have been discussed here. Humidity is a cause for cloudy, and cooler temps affect the cloudiness also. But you mentioned white spots. 

White spots below the CA is usually in the pores. White spots in the CA and even on the surface of the cA are a reflection of application technique and also sanding polishing technique. 

If the CA is several thin layers deep or two or three thick layers deep, rough application of the CA will allow some dust to gather in the channels and that would be the cause there. If I have a thick application and the CA is not smooth, I turn it down smooth with a delicate touch and then start to sand it on slow speed. Trying to sand non-smooth layers of CA will cause scratches and CA spots will show up.

Part 2 to this is a different animal. If sanding too fast, too much pressure on the Sand Paper or with hard but not quite CURED CA  - that will cause friction. Tiny bits of CA will ball up like a tiny microscopic snowball and scratch into the CA under it. Adding CA over it will cause the little white dots to appear soon after. For me and in times past with others, it seems like we were applying too much pressure and speed (and uncured CA) with the hopes of burnishing the CA. Back off on the pressure and speed and let the sand paper/sanding medium do its work lightly. Sneak up on the finish when sanding/polishing. Don't force it.

There have been posts on this in the past, but I haven't seen it discussed here in some time. With the too much pressure, sanding dust at some point will melt together to form those little snowballs; that will cut into the surface and embed in the CA during sanding. Someone had some very good close-ups of that once, but it was long ago.


----------

